# Car values



## Craig Frost (Feb 16, 2010)

Thinking of selling one of our cars does anyone know where I could get a hold of the selling value from ( the book price)
Thanks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Craig Frost said:


> Thinking of selling one of our cars does anyone know where I could get a hold of the selling value from ( the book price)
> Thanks


Their are guides for sale in the newsagents similar to the 'parkers guide' in the UK. Sorry can't remember the names.


----------



## malagaman2005 (Apr 23, 2008)

Craig Frost said:


> Thinking of selling one of our cars does anyone know where I could get a hold of the selling value from ( the book price)
> Thanks



This site will give you a rough idea of your cars value apparantley based on what similar cars sold for in the last 12 months. Being Spain don't take anything as gospel !!!! 

Autoenred - Used vehicles, used cars, second hand cars, new cars, almost new cars in Spain


----------

